# Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?



## GlockRoXx (17. Juli 2009)

*Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

Moin! 

Und zwar geht es heute darum, wie warm es im Pc Gehäuse werden darf?!

IDLE und Last...wie groß darf der Unterschied sein und hoch sollte/darf die Temperatur im 24/7 Betrieb im IDLE und unter Last sein? Temp 2 bei Speedfan ist für den Gehäusetemperatur Fühler zuständig, richtig?

Hoffe auf nen paar nette Posts, hab gestern Nacht schon Gott Google befragt, aber dieser gab mir leider keine Brauchbare Antwort


----------



## Eru123 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

So mal ein  Screen von meinen Temperaturen

CPU Typ    DualCore Intel Pentium D 840  mit 
*Zalman CNPS8000 *



Graka 6800 Gs mit 
*Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo 
*

*Ein Gehäuse Lüfter hinten und vorne.


Raumtemperatur 24 Crad

Ist im Idle
*


----------



## GlockRoXx (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

Das sagt er bei mir:


----------



## Eru123 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

Was sind eigentlich die Dioden bei der Graka Temp?


----------



## GlockRoXx (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*



Eru123 schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die Dioden bei der Graka Temp?




Steht doch jeweils dabei, was die Auslesen. Am interessantesten ist wohl die GPU Temperatur.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*



GlockRoXx schrieb:


> Das sagt er bei mir:



Ist doch alles in Butter


----------



## GlockRoXx (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ist doch alles in Butter




Eine sehr qualifizierte Antwort  
Wie warm darf es denn max. im Case werden? Was ist ne normale IDLE / Last Temperatur? 

Mainboard Temp = Temp2 bei Speedfan? Oder sind das zwei Paar Schuhe?


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

CPU Temp -> So um die 40° ist im Sommer ok, aushalten tun sie aber auch mehr.
GraKa Temp -> 60° Sind bei modernen Karten nichts unter Last können die bis zu 100° und mehr heiß werden.
Motherboard Temp -> Kann man so nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß wo der Sensor am Board sitzt.
HDD -> 40° Ist ein guter Mittelwert im Sommer bei leiser Kühlung.

Und wie SpeedFan die Temperaturen erkennt kann man auch nicht so einfach sagen. Einfach mit nem anderen Tool abgleichen.


----------



## Eru123 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

40crad im sommer in ordnung
ich hab 68 ^^


----------



## Stevii (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

und wie is dass?
hab keinen geäuselüfter und mein cpu ist auf 2x3.6ghz getaktet 
ist das ok?


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

Das Bild ist zu klein, da seh ich nichts


----------



## Stevii (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

€diT !


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

"Druck"-Taste auf der Tastatur -> Paint öffnen -> STRG+V machen und abspeichern. 
Anschließend wieder hier hochladen.


----------



## Holzhammer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

Also bei mir sieht es derzeit so aus

Greetz


----------



## Stevii (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

so gleiche frage 
hoffe diesma funzts


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

@Holzhammer
Die Temps sind auch ok.
@steve_oggi
Ich habe in deinem Profil gesehen das du einen 5400+BE hast?
Wenn ja kannst du die Temperaturen eh schon knicken da der Brisbane K8 einen defekten Temperatursensor hat. Da hilft nur im BIOS gucken, was aber auch nicht immer stimmen muss, oder eben Kühler anfassen und fühlen ob er sehr heiß ist oder nicht. Solange man ihn normal anfassen kann ist alles iO, außer man ist Schmied und ist solche Temps gewöhnt^^


----------



## Holzhammer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

Ja nun sieht man es besser....

Aber sag mal, 
steht dein PC in der Sauna oder so

Ganz schön warm dort, hast du geäuse lüfter 
im Tower verbaut...?

Wie sieht es mit dem CPU lüfter aus haste 
den mal von staub befreit...?


Greetz


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

Er schrieb doch das er keinen Lüfter hat^^


----------



## Holzhammer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

Aso...Sorry


----------



## Stevii (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

ja sauna kann man  schon sagen  merke gerade auch das ees langsam stickig hier wird 
aber hab im bios geguckt da steht das gleiche an temperatur 
bin jetzt eh dabei mal was für die külung zu tun 
mfg steve


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie warm darf es im Gehäuse werden?*

120er hinten rein, Kühlung fertig optimiert ^^


----------

